# Looks like Washington area Purple Line will be salvaged



## MARC Rider (Nov 27, 2020)

Maryland to pay $250 million to settle Purple Line disputes, replace construction contractor


The Maryland Department of Transportation has agreed to pay $250 million to settle a dispute over cost overruns that caused the construction contractor to quit the Purple Line light rail project in Montgomery and Prince George’s counties in September.




www.baltimoresun.com





Sorry, it might be behind a paywall, but here's the bottom line:

The PPP consortium claimed $800 million in cost overruns. They're getting $250 million.
They're salvaging the PPP, but replacing the builder, Fluor Corp.
This is tentative, the MD state treasurer and state comptroller have to agree.

Looks like service isn't starting until 2024.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Nov 28, 2020)

MARC Rider said:


> Maryland to pay $250 million to settle Purple Line disputes, replace construction contractor
> 
> 
> The Maryland Department of Transportation has agreed to pay $250 million to settle a dispute over cost overruns that caused the construction contractor to quit the Purple Line light rail project in Montgomery and Prince George’s counties in September.
> ...



Where is the Purple Line supposed to run from and to?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 28, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> Where is the Purple Line supposed to run from and to?











Maps


Alignment map, transit map, and aerial maps of the Purple Line.




www.purplelinemd.com


----------



## Dakota 400 (Nov 29, 2020)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Maps
> 
> 
> Alignment map, transit map, and aerial maps of the Purple Line.
> ...



Thank you. I have relatives living in Greenbelt so that this is a Line that I might be able to use some time during a future visit.


----------



## Siegmund (Dec 15, 2020)

As someone who (pre-covid) had to make a trip or two a year to College Park, this looks like a really valuable addition to the system. I was cheap, and took the train from BWI to College Park (changing at Union Station), but could never persuade any of my colleagues this was a viable alternative to hiring a car to and from the airport.

They didn't even like waiting for the free shuttle from the Metro/MARC station to the campus. (To be honest, I'd have walked rather than waited if it wasn't always a miserably hot humid day when I was there.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 15, 2020)

Siegmund said:


> As someone who (pre-covid) had to make a trip or two a year to College Park, this looks like a really valuable addition to the system. I was cheap, and took the train from BWI to College Park (changing at Union Station), but could never persuade any of my colleagues this was a viable alternative to hiring a car to and from the airport.
> 
> They didn't even like waiting for the free shuttle from the Metro/MARC station to the campus. (To be honest, I'd have walked rather than waited if it wasn't always a miserably hot humid day when I was there.)


I went to the campus twice last year as a cochlear implant research volunteer. Both times I took Amtrak from Wilm, DE to Union Station and then either MARC or Metro to the College Park station - then walked to the research site. If I'm still doing CI research with UofMD when the Purple Line is finished, I will transfer at New Carrolton rather than Union Station.


----------

